# Guess the Score Tues. Jan. 4th vs Bucks



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bender and Pollard are on the IL for the Pacers

Ford, Kukoc, Santiago, and Van Horn are on the IR for the Bucks

Time for some revenge!

Pacers 92
Bucks 78

Pacers Leading Scorer- Jermaine O'Neal (29)

Bucks Leading Scorer- Desmond Mason (23)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

88-86 Pacers
The Bucks have been playing good basketball of late, but I think we can pull off a win for this one.

Pacers Leading Scorer: JO (25)
Bucks Leading Scorer: Redd(24)


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers: 94
Bucks: 91


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

we cant let them have this one

pacers 95
bucks 90


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 98
Bucks- 89


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 99

Bucks 95


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Indiana Pacers: 96 (Jermaine: 23/11/2)

Milwaukee Bucks: 91 (Michael: 32/5/3)


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Why is this game so far away?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers 97, Bucks 87

JO 27pts
Foster 15rebs
Tinsley 11ast

Redd 24pts


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Why is this game so far away?


Because after this we have a long road trip.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 93
Bucks 84


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacers 95 
Bucks 86

With JO they don't stand a chance.


----------



## Jama (Mar 16, 2004)

Pacers- 95
Bucks- 84


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> NOTEWORTHY
> Against the rest of the NBA, the Bucks have struggled mightily. Against the Pacers, they've been virtually unbeatable. Milwaukee has won six of the last seven meetings, including two last month. They were the only Eastern Conference team to win a season series from the Pacers in 2003-04 and with one more victory will repeat the feat in 2004-05.
> 
> "They've owned us for a year-and-a-half, really," said Coach Rick Carlisle. "They're just hard to play. Some teams are more difficult than others. If you look at all the teams we've played the past two years, they've been the hardest team for us to play."
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_050104.html


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

wtf, I'm having to watch the game on FSN North, so I can listen to our commentators.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Was the Pistons game throwback night? I just saw the replays before todays game. That sucks if it was, cause that would be our first throwback loss.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stacy Paetz - "And the Pacers are about to face the Milwaukee Butts..uhh..Bucks"


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

SL:

Foster/JO/Curry/Reggie/Tinsley

Bucks SL:

Gadzuric/Smith/Mason/Redd/Mo Williams


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers win the tip.

JO hits a turnaround J.

Redd hits a J.

JO makes a layup and the foul.

He misses the FT.

Mo hits a J.

JO easily scores on Joe Smith.

Redd misses.

Mo Williams hits a 3.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers get tip.

Jermaine hits on post.

Redd hits.

Jermaine fouled and hits.
JO unable convert 3 point play.

Mo Williams hits.

Jermaine gets a layup.

Redd miss, JO board.

JO turnover.

Mo hits again.

JO hits a jumper.

These Bucks commentators are so boring.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits again.

JO saves it out of bounds off of the Bucks.

Reggie misses a 3 and Tinsley calls a foul.

Tinsley misses a layup and Foster called for a loose ball foul.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Reggie misses 3.

Tinsley missed layup, Foster called for loose ball foul.

Curry called for foul.

Mason hits both free throws.

Jermaine fouled, goes to line; hits both free throws.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Curry fouls Mason who hits both.

Late foul on Joe Smith.

JO hits both; he has all of our 10 points.

JO with a great post move, knocks over Smith, and dunks.

Redd misses, Bucks get it back.

Mo Williams misses.

Tinsley posts up on Williams and misses a hook.

Redd misses a 3.

Tinsley with a great steal on a 2-1 fastbreak; Reggie misses a 3.

Bucks score.

JO fouled.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Mo misses.

JO 12, Bucks 8.

Mo fouls Tinsley.

Tinsley miss.

Redd misses 3.

Reggie fouled, jump ball called instead.

Bucks get tip.

Tinsley stops ball 2 on 1.

Reggie miss.

Mason hits.

Jermaine fouled, goes to the line; hits both.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

He hits both and has 14 points with 6 minutes left in the 1st.

Mason hits a J.

Timeout.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

14-10 us

Mason over Curry off the glass.

Timeout Pacers.

5:39 left, Jermaine has scored all of our points.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Reggie fouled, jump ball called instead.


Nah, that should've been a travel on Reg.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Was the Pistons game throwback night? I just saw the replays before todays game. That sucks if it was, cause that would be our first throwback loss.


Someone has to know.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jermaine O'Neal 14
Milwaukee 12

I love it


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

4:52 1st Qtr
O'neal has played 6 minutes and made all of our points (14)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine finally misses.

Zaza hits a layup.

Jeff Foster hits a hook. Our 2nd scorer.

Jo rejects someone.

Jo misses, gets the rebound, hits, and the foul.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ in.

JO misses layup.

Foster hits a baby hook.

Reggie bad defense, JO gets a block.

JO drives misses, get his rebound makes and he's fouled; hits free throw.

Harrison and Freddie in.

Redd hits, Bucks commentators ask for a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO misses a J.

Someone fouls Zaza and 1. He hits the FT.

JO hits again off a hook.

Mason misses.

JO passes it to someone who misses.

Mike James hits.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ's pass is deflected out of bounds.

JO hits, 19 points, 50 point game???

JO board.

AJ misses from the corner.

M. James hits.

Smith called for foul on JO.

21 all, 2:20 left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by *PacersguyUSA*!
> 
> Was the Pistons game throwback night? I just saw the replays before todays game. That sucks if it was, cause that would be our first throwback loss.


Yes


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

3:04 1st Qtr

JO: 19pts/5reb/FG 7-10/1blk

GREAT!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> JO hits, 19 points, 50 point game???


maybe 80 point game?? :grinning:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO misses both FT's.

Freddie called for a foul.

JO finally benched.

Pacers called for a foul and the Buck hits both FT's.

AJ hits a J!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO misses both free throws.

Bucks commentators evaluating JO's game.

JO out, Croshere in.

Mason hits 1/2 free throws.

AJ makes, :laugh: nice form.

Mike James misses 3 pointer.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MJ misses a J.

Harrison hits.

Tinsley with an awesome block on Desmond Mason!

Tinsley to Croshere who dunks it!

Wow


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Harrison hits a 15 footer. I told you Pacers Fan.

Croshere dunks!! Nice pass Tinsley!!

Mason hits a J.

Tinsley misses fingeroll.

Gill in  

Kendal Gill misses.

27-24 end of 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

27-24 Pacers at the end of one.

Jermaine with 19 points.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Gill is in the game for last 3sec


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

27-24 Indy after 1 quarter of action.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jermaine O'Neal show!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fizer hits, why didn't the 'Cats keep him?

AJ hits.

MJ looks like he's going for a dunk, is fouled, and hits a layup. He hits the FT.

David Harrison with a jumpshot.

Fizer hits again, why, 'Cats, why?

Tinsley fouls Mike James after he stole it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Phizer hits.

AJ hits again, wow.

Harrison hits.

Phizer over Croshere.

Harrison turnover.

James fastbreak fouled by Tinsley, good foul.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I really want to see him get a 50 point game, if he can get 10 more this quarter, he'll be on the right track.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

James hits both.

Freddie with a nice under and up layup.

Tie game at 33.

Harrison called for a foul.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

James hits both free throws.

31-33

Freddie gets the reverse.

Harrison gets his second foul.

Pachulia (is that how you spell it?) fouled by Tinsley, his 3rd foul.

Reggie in, Tinsley out.

Pachulia hits both free throws.

James called for foul on AJ.

I think Pachulia is spelled Patchulia after further review.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley gets his 3rd foul on Zaza.

Zaza hits both.

MJ called for a foul.

Kick-ball called.

Terry Porter caught picking his teeth.

Harrison with a very nice jumphook.

Gill hits. 8:30 left, why isn't JO in?

Freddie fouled.

37-35 Pacers Timeout


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Harrison hits hook from about 7 feet.

Kendal Gill hits a J.

35-37

Freddie fouled by Kendall Gill.

Timeout.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>
> 
> Pachulia (is that how you spell it?) fouled by Tinsley, his 3rd foul.
> 
> I think Pachulia is spelled Patchulia after further review.


You were closer the first time, but just call him Zaza. 

Also, it's Fizer, not Phizer; he was a former lotto pick, know your ****.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Is Zaza the same person as Pachulia?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO with an awesome pass to AJ who is fouled by Gill.

Kendall Gill, a boxer? No....

AJ hits both.

Bucks called for a confusing backcourt violation call.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO in.

AJ fouled hard, or is it he is just too fat?

AJ hits both free throws, nice game partner  


Bird Fan eats dinner.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> Bird Fan eats dinner.


and it's now 3am here in finland


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie passed up a great 3, and JO hits a J.

Fizer hits 1 of 2 FT's.

Foster turns it over.

Fizer hits a J.

Bucks called for a Defensive 3 Seconds for their zone.

Reggie misses the FT.

Zaza is Pachulia's nickname.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster fouled hard.

Foster hits both FT's.

Freddie called for a foul.

Redd hits both FT's.

Croshere or Foster misses a J.

Pacers almost get it, Bucks miss, Foster rebounds. JO gets his 2nd foul.

42-41 with 5 minutes left in the 2nd. I'm guessing JO has only scored once or twice this quarter?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> and it's now 3am here in finland


It's not a school night is it?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not a school night is it?


Nope! we have long christmas break.. 3 weeks..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ steals it and passes it Fred who dunks it.

Foster called for a foul.

Mason hits both

44-43 Bucks with 5 minutes left.

JO with a nice shot and the foul on Marcus Fizer. He hits the FT.

Fizer bricks it.

Desmond Mason fouls JO.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope! we have long christmas break.. 3 weeks..


I'm jealous.

JO misses 1 FT.

Fizer misses it and a foul called on AJ.

Fizer hits both.

Defensive 3 Seconds called on the Bucks' zone again. 

Reggie hits a FT.

JO hits another off balance shot.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Bird Fan eats ice cream, and he is very happy after seeing AJ dunk.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie draws Fizer's 3rd foul. No, keep him in, JO owns him!

JO gets a loose ball and calls a timeout.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO bricks a J.

JO elbowed in the nose and no foul.

Freddie misses, Foster can't rebound. And now does after an AJ miss.

JO dunks it. He has 29.

A Pacer called for a kickball.

Reggie called for a foul.

Redd hits both.

JO called for a chickenwing foul.

Bucks miss, Freddie rebounds it.

Reggie misses a 3 and the rebounder throws an outlet pass to Redd who hits a layup.

Reggie fouled by Redd and hits.

54-50 Pacers with 18 seconds left.

Gill sighting!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO called for a chicken wing.

Mason misses.

Reggie misses, he's cold.

Smith hits layup.

Reggie hits a leaner, and gets fouled.

GILL IN!!!! This time for 18 seconds.

Reggie converts 3 point play.

55-50

Mo hits over Croshere.

55-52 Pacers end of 1st half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Mo easily hits.

Gill misses a halfcourt shot at the end of the half.

55-52 Pacers at the half.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Did I really see AJ dunk or am I halucinating?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

This is cool, I'm watching Pacers halftime on FSN North.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie dunk highlights. Sweet.

They show a clip of Croshere when talking about the average dunk.:laugh:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Fred Jones dunk special; Stacy wishes she can dunk like that.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Did I really see AJ dunk or am I halucinating?


You are halucinating... I'm halucinating and propably Pacers Fan is halucinating too.. because it can't be true.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Did I really see AJ dunk or am I halucinating?


I think that was Freddie, but AJ has dunked before.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that was Freddie, but AJ has dunked before.


Freddie doesn't fall down after he dunks.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

57-52% Pacers on Field Goal

We need some better D. Michael Redd has 10 points and is the Bucks leading scorer.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Freddie doesn't fall down after he dunks.


He does sometimes. Was it a really dark-skinned guy?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> He does sometimes. Was it a really dark-skinned guy?


Yes, and fat.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Ahhhh.... back to the Pacers commentators.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, and fat.


:laugh: it has to be aj then


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

tinsley is shooting 0-6! his fg% sucks again... :no:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Mason hits a hook shot?

Foster fouled by a Buck.

JO misses a turnaround J.

Redd hits a J.

Zaza fouls Reggie.

Gadzuric left with back spasms for the entire game. Great.

Tinsley bricks it, so do the Bucks.

Zaza called for his 3rd foul.

Tinsley throws the ball at least 80 feet to JO who is fouled.

JO hits both FT.

Redd misses and Zaza tips it in.

JO backs down a Buck who flops, and then dunks on him!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO blocks Mason, Pacers turn it over, Mason gets it back, misses, and hits.

JO misses, gets his rebound, and hits again.

Tinsley hits a bad shot.

65-60 Pacers

Mason hits, he has 15.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO fouled, after a nice pass by Tinsley.

JO hits both free throws.

Zaza gets a tip.

JO hangs on the rim.

Tinsley turnover.

Mason tips.

JO gets his own rebound and hits, and now has 35.

Curry fouls, nice Tubby.

Tinsley hits.

Mason hits.

JO drives, Zaza fouls.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Zaza called for his 4th, the Bucks 5th team foul.

He hits both FT's.

Redd misses.

Tinsley misses a horrible shot and Curry gets the rebound.

JO misses and Foster saves it to Curry.

JO easily gets by his opponent and Hamilton called for a foul.

67-62 Pacers with 5 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO hits both free throws.

Redd fades away and misses.

Curry rebound.

JO miss, Foster saves.

JO drives and gets fouled.

67-62 Timeout!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> tinsley is shooting 0-6! his fg% sucks again... :no:


1-8 now, when you have Jermaine on fire, yuo don't take a 3 with 20 seconds left on the shotclock.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits both.

Mo misses, Curry gets the ball.

Reggie fakes and hits a jumpshot.

Redd rejected by Tinsley. Tinsley runs the length of the floor and is fouled hard. How is that a flagrent, though?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley hits both FT's.

Foster knocks over Joe Smith, but Joe is in the dotted line and is called for a foul.

Foster misses 1 FT, and makes the other.

Mo Williams with a nice play and hits a layup.

Tinsley to JO to Tinsley who passes it back to JO but it is intercepted, saved to JO, and he hits. He has his career high of 41 after hitting 39 around 4 or 5 times!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO ties career high.

Reggie hits.

Redd blocked by Reggie.

Tinsley fouled on fastbreak.

Williams called for flagrent, good call.

Tinsley hits both.

73-62

Foster fouled, goes to the line; hits 1/2.

Mo hits.

JO hits, thats 41!!

JO hits a J. Wow, I'm impressed.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine hits a jumpshot and has 43.

78-64 Pacers with 3:31 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fizer to Mason who hits.

If Jermaine gets 53, he'll pass Billy Knight. If he gets 57, he'll pass Reggie.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Backdoor, Fizer to Mason who hits.

Freddie misses a 3.

Redd hits a 3.

79-71 Pacers

Tinsley shoots a stupid 3, goes for the ball, and called for his 4th.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Mason gets a layup.

Tinsley fouled.

Tinsley 1/2 from foul line, 15 of his points from there.

Mason goes backdoor again.

Freddie misses the three.

Redd hits a 3.

79-71

Tinsley picks up his 4th.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Mike James hits. Why don't you call a timeout, Rick?

JO fouled and almost hits.

He hits both FT's.

Desmond Mason hits a J.

JO fouled again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Mike James hits. Why don't you call a timeout, Rick?

JO fouled and almost hits.

He hits both FT's.

Desmond Mason hits a J.

JO fouled again.

He hits both.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, right now we are the true definition of ice cold. We keep turning the ball over or missing 3's or layups. 

2 point game from a Strickland 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie misses a 3 and a loose ball foul on the Bucks.

JO dunks it.

Erick Strickland hits again.

87-85 Indy with 8:30 left

Tinsley finally hits a 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Zendon Hamilton turns the ball over.

Reggie fakes, drives and shoots. JO coming back in the game is great.

Fizer hits.

92-87 Pacers

Foster fouled by Zaza.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO back in!

Reggie miss.

Hamilton fouls Harrison.

JO 49!!

87-83

Strickland hits a J.

Tinsley hits a 3.

Fizer can't save the ball from going out of bounds.

Reggie hits the runner, he doesn't want JO to beat his 57.

Fizer hits.

Foster fouled; hits 1/2 free throws.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster misses the 1st and makes the 2nd.

Redd hits a J.

93-89 Indy

JO misses, gets his own rebound, and hits.

He has 51!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Freddie get his 3rd foul.

Redd hits a J.

93-89

JO 51!!!!!!!!!! And the crowd goes wild!!!!

(Bird Fan jumping up and down and screaming)


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Freddie gets the hometeam's bounce on the 3.

Redd fouled by Reggie.

Redd hits both free throws.

98-90, there goes my prediction :heart: 

Redd miss, falls down, nice flop.

JO miss, Foster pushes off and gets board.

Tinsley for 3!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits a line drive 3 after a roll in.

Reggie fouls Michael Redd.

Redd hits both.

Tinsley misses, saves it, and is out of bounds.

Tinsley hits an AND1 three-pointer! (Not a 4-point play)


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinsley steals.

JO gets 53.

Timeout.

3:36, 103-91


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine hits a turn-around and gets 53! He's our 2nd all-time leader now!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Plenty of time left, any chance of JO getting 60?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO fouled.

He hits one of two.

Foul on Jamaal Tinsley.

Zaza hits one FT.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie bouncs it off of a Bucks' shin.

JO fouled again. He's taken more FT's than anyone else this year.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Milwaukee are choking down the stretch :|


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Mason misses in post.

JO fouled; hits 1/2 from the foul line.

Redd miss.

Zaza over the back, and then he's fouled.

Zaza hits 1/2 free throws.

104-92

JO fouled and goes to the line again

Timeout. 104-92


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO hits 1 free throw before the timeout.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Plenty of time left, any chance of JO getting 60?


He's going for Reggie's career high :grinning:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

55 points with 2:26 to go!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO misses second free throw.

Tinsley fouled; hits 1/2 free throws.

106-92

Foster fouled; hits one free throw before another timeout.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

He hits one.

20 second timeout by Milwaukee.

He misses the next one.

Bucks turn it over to Tinsley who is fouled.

He hits 1 and Foster rebounds it who is fouled.

Foster hits 1 FT. Bucks timeout.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>P33r~</b>!
> Milwaukee are choking down the stretch :|


Sad exuse for a poorly played game by the Bucks.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster hits the 2nd FT.

MJ scores.

Timeout as Tinsley gets trapped.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster hits 2nd free throw.

108-94

Another timeout, this time it's full.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> Sad exuse for a poorly played game by the Bucks.


No, they played very well considering they lost Gadzuric early.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Come on JO beat Reggie's record!

JO miss, and Foster gets his 10 rebound.

Foster fouled and goes to the line.

Rick doesn't want JO to beat Reggie's record.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO comes out with 55 points.

Foster hits and gets a double-double.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well looks like O'Neal will finish with 55.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> No, they played very well considering they lost Gadzuric early.


Is that why they didn't have any post presence?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere fouled and hits both.

A Buck dunks it.

Eddie Gill sighting! And James Jones!

Croshere hits.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that why they didn't have any post presence?


That's why they didn't have any shotblocking.

Edwards hits.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

A Buck hits.

116-99 Final

Congratulations Jermaine!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO's post plays get play of the game.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JJ in!!

110-94

JJ board.

Croshere fouled; hits both free throws.

Gill runs offense, Edwards can't catch the ball, but Croshere cleans it up and hits.

Edwards hits a J!

Croshere called for foul.

JJ dribbles up and holds ball till the end of the game.

116-99


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> That's why they didn't have any shotblocking.


They had no post presence also


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO- "Winnin's all that matters right now"


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow what a game for Jermaine, I doubt anyone thought this was going to happen.
He destroyed his old career high.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We had only 3 players in double figures and we won by 17.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan, add "Only played JO for 36 minutes vs. Bucks" to your sig. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Jama (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow! Congrats Jermaine!

I have a question...why doesn't Rick want JO to beat Reggie's record?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

116-99

Pacers Fan- 39
Turkish Delight- 41
PacersguyUSA- 30
NTP- 30
Bird Fan33- 28
rock747- 21
Theo- 28
Jermainiac Fan- 31
StephenJackson- 38
DJMD- 34
Jama- 36

Winners- rock747


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I didn't want him to take JO out with still 2 minutes left in the game. I really wanted to see him get to 60. 
Is that a season high right now?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jama</b>!
> I have a question...why doesn't Rick want JO to beat Reggie's record?


It was okay with him, JO took a bad shot and wanted out.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

That's 4 in a row now isn't it.
16-13
Up Next: San Antonio


----------



## Jama (Mar 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> It was okay with him, JO took a bad shot and wanted out.


Oh, that's what I thought but then someone posted that Rick didn't want him to beat it, so I got confused.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 116-99
> 
> Pacers Fan- 39
> ...


How does that work? Rock 747 has 21.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> How does that work? Rock 747 has 21.


Yeah that's what I was thinking. And Pacer Fan and Stephen Jackson aren't tied.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Statistics* 

Reggie- 8/1/1
Tinsley- 14/7/5/3/1 (3/12 shooting)
JO- 55/11/3/2 36 minutes (18/28 FG's, 19/25 FT's) 
Curry- 0/2/3
Foster- 10/10/1

Freddie- 7/2/6
AJ- 8/1/2/2
Harrison- 6/2
Croshere- 6/6/1
Gill- 4 minutes
JJ- 2 minutes
Edwards- 2 points in 2 minutes

Redd- 19/2/2
Mo- 8/4/3
Mason- 21/5/3
Smith- 2/2/1 
Gadzuric- 0/1/1/1

Zaza- 10/4/1/1
James- 15/4/7/1
Fizer- 13/5/4

Good News- Jermaine, Point Total, shot 52%, 20 assists, 9 TO's, Bucks got 30 rebounds, and 35 fouls

Bad News- 23% from 3 point, 25 fouls, Bucks shot 49%

Fastbreak Points: 10-8 Bucks
Pts in the Paint- 46-38 Pacers
Biggest Lead- 19-2 Pacers

12 lead changes and 16 times tied.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> How does that work? Rock 747 has 21.


Fixed, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## HippieHair33 (Jul 16, 2004)

holy ****, i wish i had seen the game! jermaine is not the type of guy to score 55! he usually scores 16-25 points a game consistantly, occasionally a 30 and a couple times a season a 40 but 55 just beats the hell out of his old high! and YES it is the most points anyone's scored this season. 

4 in a row! we're on a freakin rampage! :grinning: well....sort of...


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I think this win will get the pacers playing great basketball, and Jermaine will start having an outstanding season. I beleive his point scoring will go up alot, but you figure no ron artest or stephen jackson it would anyway. Still 116 points you could still have an Artest and Jackson and score 55.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Whoa, JO with 55 that's crazy, good for him though.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We goto keep this up, only 1.5 games behind Cleveland now.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Just reviewing the box score. Holy cow, the Bucks committed 35 fouls? Was it really that bad?

Indiana went to the line for 52 free throws and Milwaukee took 32 free throws due to 25 Pacer fouls. JO went to the line 25 times? That's a heck of alot of free throws, almost unbelievable.

I personally cannot stand free throw shooting contests. For you guys who watched this game, what did you think of the officiating?

G-Force


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

dang. i dont have any posts in this game thread.


*posts in this game thread*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>G-Force</b>!
> Just reviewing the box score. Holy cow, the Bucks committed 35 fouls? Was it really that bad?
> 
> Indiana went to the line for 52 free throws and Milwaukee took 32 free throws due to 25 Pacer fouls. JO went to the line 25 times? That's a heck of alot of free throws, almost unbelievable.
> ...


After the 1st quarter, everytime JO beat his guy in the post, they fouled, I guess to prevent the easy dunk.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>G-Force</b>!
> For you guys who watched this game, what did you think of the officiating?


I think it was a tad lop-sided towards the Pacers; either that or the Bucks were an inch inside the dotted line every time JO knocked them over.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>G-Force</b>!
> 
> For you guys who watched this game, what did you think of the officiating?


The officiating was leaning toward the Pacers very much, Foster got away with a few loose ball as usual, and some of the fouls on Jermaine were questionable.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Foster got away with a few loose ball as usual


Foster got away with an obvious one, but other than that, the Bucks did a good job keeping him off the glass until the 4th quarter.


----------

